# Student clearing immigration Malaysia



## brian0406 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everybody,

Im sure any one moving to a new country have been at the place i currently am, although everything seems to be going smoothly i cannot help myself imagining all the worse case scenarios.

The latest one, getting turned back at Immigration, as a student going to uni in Malaysia, you are meant to be accompanied through immigration, i have travel to fair amount of countries and i know what questions i will be asked if i were entering for a holiday. However, i have no idea what questions will be asked when i will be entering for my studies, and neither does Google. I need the help of any expat students who went through it.. HELP!!!


----------

